# florida middle ground trip



## finatick (Dec 29, 2014)

I am planning a trip to Florida the first week or so of June and am looking into a two day trip offshore about a 100 miles in the gulf of Mexico and fishing the middle grounds. I have found two company's that have party boats Hubbard's Marina and Gulf Star. Does anyone have any experience with this trip or could recommend another charter?
Thanks


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?246527-Gulfstar-vs-Hubbard-s

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?208817-Hubbard-s-vs-Gulfstar-my-experience

If it's just you going, I don't think you can go wrong with either one for a Middle Grounds trip.

If it's you and a couple buddies going, I'd recommend looking at a private charter even though it's a shorter trip.

Another option would be to check out the Hubbard's 12 hour "extreme" charter on their fast boat - Middle Ground trip on a party boat in 12 hours.

(Full disclosure - I've only been on the Hubbard's shorter charters but I've been looking really hard at the Extreme charter)


----------



## redfish1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been on hubbards extreme did very well fun trip


----------



## finatick (Dec 29, 2014)

I will actually be taking my employee with me and my brother and a couple of his boys may also go. I have thought about the extreme trip but am concerned with flying down there and having a cancellation due to weather as this is the only reason for going down there. Thanks for the input


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know what you're looking to spend but I'd check out this guy - http://fintasticinc.com/charter-prices

I haven't fished with him but really want to and he gets great reviews. His boat also is capable of doing a Middle Grounds trip. Check out his Facebook page - he has some crazy videos of schools of amberjack busting surface baits and kingfish launching 6-7' out of the air.

IMO you'll have more flexibility in booking a private charter but if you're dead set on going to the Middle Grounds I think the big boats rarely ever cancel a charter.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

finatick said:


> I am planning a trip to Florida the first week or so of June and am looking into a two day trip offshore about a 100 miles in the gulf of Mexico and fishing the middle grounds. I have found two company's that have party boats Hubbard's Marina and Gulf Star. Does anyone have any experience with this trip or could recommend another charter?
> Thanks


I have never fished with them but Hubbards had a good reputation when I was in Florida. Their longer trips will but you on more fish.

Again the east side of the state gets you on bigger fish faster. That said it is hard to beat Tampa, good food, good weather, lots to do other than fish.


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

finatick said:


> I will actually be taking my employee with me and my brother and a couple of his boys may also go. I have thought about the extreme trip but am concerned with flying down there and having a cancellation due to weather as this is the only reason for going down there. Thanks for the input


 Very good advice from everyone. Two years ago we went on a middle grounds trip out of Homosassa with Zach Hoffman from Homosassa fishing adventures. The weather was terrible and our trip was cut short by eight hours but the results were awesome. We were planning to go with Hang-em-High Charters out of Crystal River, they were booked and recommended Zack. He worked his tail off and obviously you can't fight the weather. But if I were to go again I would first try hang em high. They have much better boats and equipment and similar prices. Check out both of their Facebook pages. 
Mcrays resort is a inexpensive great place to stay and both will pick you up there.
Obviously much more expensive than the head boats but a much better experience also. 
Here are some pictures. You will have an amazing time either way.


----------



## finatick (Dec 29, 2014)

fstcatch said:


> Very good advice from everyone. Two years ago we went on a middle grounds trip out of Homosassa with Zach Hoffman from Homosassa fishing adventures. The weather was terrible and our trip was cut short by eight hours but the results were awesome. We were planning to go with Hang-em-High Charters out of Crystal River, they were booked and recommended Zack. He worked his tail off and obviously you can't fight the weather. But if I were to go again I would first try hang em high. They have much better boats and equipment and similar prices. Check out both of their Facebook pages.
> Mcrays resort is a inexpensive great place to stay and both will pick you up there.
> Obviously much more expensive than the head boats but a much better experience also.
> Here are some pictures. You will have an amazing time either way.


Thanks for the advice, I've been thinking a private boat would be a much better option as I have a few other people that would like to go. That's a nice mess of fish.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I did the 12 hour with Hubbard's this past spring. I enjoyed it but I recommend bringing your own gear if you can. Had a great time but I was sore for two days after that trip. It was worth the money and I will do that again. If you can do a private then of course you would have more attention. If you know how to fish you really don't need much attention. Just need to put you on the spots.


----------



## finatick (Dec 29, 2014)

Glad to hear you had a good experience, I've been on two private trips out of St. Pete and had phenomenal fishing.


----------



## MiSwamphunter (Jan 13, 2017)

finatick said:


> I am planning a trip to Florida the first week or so of June and am looking into a two day trip offshore about a 100 miles in the gulf of Mexico and fishing the middle grounds. I have found two company's that have party boats Hubbard's Marina and Gulf Star. Does anyone have any experience with this trip or could recommend another charter?
> Thanks


I have been on the two night trip out into the gulf from Hubbard's Marina, Had a great time, was a fun trip and everyone on the boat caught lots of fish. I would do this trip again!


----------

